# routers at a low price



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 1/4 HP Router kit for 70.oo bucks 

Factory-Reconditioned Skil 1825-RT 2-1/4-Horsepower 2-Inch Router Combo Kit with Site Light



Amazon.com: Factory-Reconditioned Skil 1825-RT 2-1/4-Horsepower 2-Inch Router Combo Kit with Site Light: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Black & Decker RP250 10 Amp 2-1/4-Inch Variable Speed Plunge Router: Home Improvement

=====


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> 2 1/4 HP Router kit for 70.oo bucks
> 
> Factory-Reconditioned Skil 1825-RT 2-1/4-Horsepower 2-Inch Router Combo Kit with Site Light


Cheers for the info bob, but it can't be shipped to my address here in the UK, :cray::cray:

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It'll also be the wrong voltage Dave.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> It'll also be the wrong voltage Dave.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


I can use the 110 volt transformer Peter, I have had electrical equipment from the USA before, bought a few peices when i was in Texas and then in Florida some years back. I am also going to put a 110 volt breaker in the electricity supply to the garage when the breaker box is installed. 

CHeers

Dave


----------

